# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SmartSamBox تحديثات :  Smartsambox V0206 Update Released _/\_ Added Support 15 More Models _/\_

## mohamed73

*SmartSambox - Multi Flashing & unlocking Service tool for Samsung Phones.*      *What's New* - *Added Full Support*
+ *E1113C* - Read / Write Flash/Read Codes/Direct Unlock/Imei Repair - *Added Support*
+ *I450* - Read Codes/ Unlock / Imei Repair / Read / Write NVM
+ *I455*  - Read Codes/ Unlock / Imei Repair / Read / Write NVM
+ *I458* - Read Codes/ Unlock / Imei Repair / Read / Write NVM
+ *I520*  - Read Codes/ Unlock / Imei Repair / Read / Write NVM
+ *I550*  - Read Codes/ Unlock / Imei Repair / Read / Write NVM
+ *I560*  - Read Codes/ Unlock / Imei Repair / Read / Write NVM
+ *I600* - Read Codes/ Unlock / Imei Repair / Read / Write NVM
+ *I601* - Read Codes/ Unlock / Imei Repair / Read / Write NVM
+ *I607*  - Read Codes/ Unlock / Imei Repair / Read / Write NVM
+ *I608*  - Read Codes/ Unlock / Imei Repair / Read / Write NVM
+ *I617*   - Read Codes/ Unlock / Imei Repair / Read / Write NVM
+ *I620*   - Read Codes/ Unlock / Imei Repair / Read / Write NVM
+ *I640*   - Read Codes/ Unlock / Imei Repair / Read / Write NVM
+ *I780*   - Read Codes/ Unlock / Imei Repair / Read / Write NVM
+ *G810*   - Read Codes/ Unlock / Imei Repair / Read / Write NVM
+ _+ Minor bugs fixed_
+ _+Missing help Manual Now Retrive from Server_    *Installer Uploaded in Support Area /Software/*  *Also Direct Download Smartsambox V0206* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * Stay here Upcomming Hot update ..... *       
  Quote: *Multi Flashing & Unlocking Demo Video* *Connected 4 Phones at one time  Unlocking , Flashing* E2152I - Flashing 
C3530  - Flashing
E1081T - Direct unlocking
I5500 - Flashing / Read Code/ Direct Unlock  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

